# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  حذف کنکور 97 واقعیت دارد؟

## mehrsa7

سلام بچه ها. من میخوام برای کنکور 97 بخونم. اما شنیدم 97 قراره حذف بشه . لطفا اگر اطلاع دارید راهنمایی کنید. واقعا قراره حذف بشه؟ ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> سلام بچه ها. من میخوام برای کنکور 97 بخونم. اما شنیدم 97 قراره حذف بشه . لطفا اگر اطلاع دارید راهنمایی کنید. واقعا قراره حذف بشه؟ ممنون میشم جواب بدید


نه حذف نمیشه بخون

----------


## mobin7

کنکور تا قیامت برپاست...
حرفا میزنینا بدون کنکور مگه میشه :Yahoo (39):

----------


## _Fateme_

حذف کنکور تقریبا غیرممکنه حداقل برای رشته های خوب 
پس شما به خوندنتون ادامه بدین

----------


## .MEHRAD.

احتمال اینکه امریکا به توافقاتش با ایران عمل کنه از احتمال حذف کنکور بیشتره :Yahoo (40):

----------


## Lawyer

والا از زمانی که راهنمایی بودم همش میگفتن کنکور حذفه :Yahoo (21): 
8سال گذشته و دانشجوییم و ماهمچنان چشم انتظار...:/
مثلا قراره برا ورودی های ششم حذف بشه(کنکور ۹۸) که نمیشه...
پس خیالتون راحت!

----------


## hamed_habibi

انقد مملکت مشکل اقتصادی داره ک برای حذف کنکور بودجه نداشته باشه...زمانی اموزش درست میشه ک مشکل اقتصادی نباشه..علاوه تاثیر معدل هم حالا حالا ها مثبته میمونه...حتی کنکوریا 8 هم تاثیر قطعی ندارن چون نهایی نبوده امتحان دهمیا...

----------


## sajad564

> نه حذف نمیشه بخون


امیدوارم حذف شه...کم بچه های مردم زجرکشیدن واسه این لعنتی(کنکور)

----------


## NoBogh

برای 98 حذفش میکنند و سیستم آموزشی رو مثل اروپا و آمریکا می کنند حداقل نصفه و نیمه جون، الانم البته دانشگاه های بدون کنکور هستند ،ولی 97 بعید میدونم حذف شه تازه تاثیر هم 99% مثبته

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

دروغ سیزده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mobin7

اگه حذف شه سالانه میلیون ها پزشک فارغ التحصیل خواهند شد :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

بابا شایعه پراکنی نکنید!!عید و کوفتمون نکنید دیگه ....گرچه که من هدفم همین96هه اما اومدیم ونشد استرس وارد نکنید!البته اون کسایی که میگن ای کاش حذف بشه نمیدونن چ بدبختی مملکت رو میگیره!!بخون برادر .به این چیزا هم فکرنکن...موفق باشی

----------


## Ali77

خدا ازتون نگذره 
هر روز كه اين انجمنو باز ميكنم يه سرى چرنديات جديد ميبينم
واقعا ذهناى بعضيامون مريضه
يكى ميگه سهميه
اون يكى ميگه معدلاى پايين ١٨ نميرن پزشكى و.....
بس كنيد ديگه

----------


## loading

جهت اینکه بچه های 97 انگیزشون از بین نره و همچنان با انگیزه پیش برن و امتحان هاییو نابود کنن مدیر تاییپییکو ببند

----------


## Amirhassan5303

> خدا ازتون نگذره 
> هر روز كه اين انجمنو باز ميكنم يه سرى چرنديات جديد ميبينم
> واقعا ذهناى بعضيامون مريضه
> يكى ميگه سهميه
> اون يكى ميگه معدلاى پايين ١٨ نميرن پزشكى و.....
> بس كنيد ديگه


سلام سعی کنید کم تر انجمن بیاید به هر حال جلوی یه عده آدم ناامید رو نمیشه گرفت من هم همین تصمیم رو دارم

----------


## Navid70

تمام دانشگاه های تاپ ازمون ورودی دارن،در ایران سازمان سنجش این ازمون ورودی رو به صورت سراسری اجرا میکنه،این تعریف کنکوره
2 کنکوری شدن،حذف کنکور،این موارد که برای سال 97 و بعد اون مطرح میشه کاملا تخیله،کنکور نباشه بر اساس قد میخوان افراد رو جدا کنن؟

----------


## mohammad.sa

همه عمر باید واسه کنکور زجر کشید.هیچوقت حذف نمیشه.خبر مرگش

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> امیدوارم حذف شه...کم بچه های مردم زجرکشیدن واسه این لعنتی(کنکور)


اتفاقن من کاملا موافقم با ازمونی مثه کنکور ... حداقل برا یه مدت ادم برا آرزوهااش میجنگه...ولی اگه درست اجرا میشد و دزدی و سهمیه و این چیزا نبود..

----------


## roc

شنیدید که میگن اگر چیزی رو از کسی مخفی کنی 

یا نزاری بهش برسه بیشتر کنجکاو میشه بدونه اون چیه

کنکورم الان همین وضع رو داره نه تنها برا تجربی ها

بلکه برا ریاضی ها انسانی ها و.....

همه میخوان برن دانشگاه ببینن چه خبره 

شده مدینه فاضله خیلی ها !

همه کنجکاو !!

همه ی ارزوها تو دانشگاهه !!!

همه ی راه های مفقیت از دانشگاه میگذره !!!!

تمام ثروت دنیا رو میشه از راه دانشگاه رفتن در اورد !!!!

تمام پز و کلاس تو رفتن به دانشگاهه !!!!!

تمام شخصیت انسان ها تو دانشگاهه !!!!!!

معیارو محک دانشگاهه !!!!!!

تنها چیزی که تو دانشگاه خیلی کم وجود داره

علاقه به رشته هست

علاقه به درس هست

علاقه به علم هست

برا برداشتن کنکور راه هست

یه سال بیان بگن امسال دیگه کنکور نداریم

تا ابهت تمام رشته ها هم بشکنه دیگه به بعضی از رشته ها لقب تاپ ندن


استاد های معروف رو متناسب بین تمام دانشگاه ها پخش کنن (قوی ضعیف نباشه)

تا ابهت بعضی از دانشگاه ها بشکنه و دانشگاه ها با هم فرق نداشته باشن

امکانات دانشگاه ها رو هم متناسب در یه سطح بکنن
(امکاناتو ندارن اضافه نکنن فقط پخش کنن بین تمام دانشگاه هااون امکاناتی که هست )
تا دیگه هیچ بهانه ای برا خروج از شهر یا استان برا یه دانش اموز نمونه

بعد بگن همه وارد دانشگاه میشن تو شهر خودشون

تو هر رشته ای که دلشون میخواد

تو تجربی 

سال های اول شاید سه چهار سال همه حجوم میبرن پزشک بشن

خیلی ها وسط راه میبینن این راه اونی نیست که دنبالشن خارج میشن از پزشکی

تو ریاضی 

همه حجوم میبرن به اون رشته های به اصتلاح تاپ 

بازم میبینن اون رشته ها در توانشون نیست و می رن بیرون


و در مورد سایر رشته ها هم همینطور


چون همه چی یکسانه و طرف برا رسیدن به یه رشته از همه زندگیش نزده 

براش راحته که رشتشو تغییر بده 

اینطور به مرور علاقه به رشته جای (پول تو رشته خاصه)  رو میگیره

چون طرف میبینه که اموزش تو دانشگاه رو همه میبینن که مثلا برن  مهندس فلان بشن 

و از طرفی هم میدونه که تو توانش اون رشته نیست و قوی تر از اون تو اون رشته خیلی زیاده

و دارن باهاش درس میخونن پس اگر عاقل باشه فکر چاره میکنه و میره رشته ای رو انتخاب میکنه که یا در توانش هست یا بهش علاقه داره


اینجوری جمعیت رشته ها هم متعادل میشه و رشته ها هم فرقی با هم نمیکنن و همشون به یک اندازه محترمن


حالا برا فارغ التحصیل شدن از دانشگاه :

دو حالت داره :

سال های اول اجرای این طرح 
بازم جمعیت تو بعضی از رشته ها زیاد خواهد بود

میشه بر اساس معدل دسته بندیشون کرد مثلا شرط  گرفتن مدرک معدله بالای 18 هستش


یا ورود به مقطع بالا 
دارای شرایط خاص تر باشه (بدون کنکور)

(البته با امتحان های مدیریت شده نه اینکه استاد هر جور که دلش خواست امتحان بگیره)
(عین امتحان نهایی های خودمون)

و در سال های بعد که جمعیت متعادل تر شد

شرایط رو یکم اسون تر کنن یا نه مثلا دانش اموخته حرفه ای تر میخوان (چون همه به رشته علاقه خواهند داشت) شرایط رو سخت تر هم کنن 


و در کل دانشگاه بشه هم تراز اموزش پرورش 

اونوقت میبینین که دانشگاه ها چقدر خلوت تر خواهد شد

مثال کاملا ملموس هم همین وضع الان دانش اموز هاست 

شما بهتر از من میدونید که چند نفر تو کلاستون واقعا به رشته ای که دارن میخونن علاقه دارن 
چند نفرهستن ؟؟؟؟
به تعداد انگشت های دست هستن؟؟؟

اما ما شالله اونایی که هیچ علاقه ای ندارن اگر بشمارینشون انگشت کم میارین .
وسلام.

----------


## hamed_habibi

دهمیا امسال امتحان نهایی ندارن پس کنکور 98 ه تاثیر قطعی نخواهد بود..اخرین جلسه ایی ک برگزار شد قرارا شد هروقت س سال نهایی شد و ازمونا الکترونیکی تصحیح شد قطعی کنن اونم ک فعلا بودجه ندارن و اصلا تا 5سال اینده غیرممکنه..پس جوک نگید..تاثیر سال 7 هم قطعا مثببته ب همون دلیلی ک 96 95 مثبت شد...خداروشکر پیش بینی هام همیشه درست بوده همه توانجمن میدونن...

----------


## karimi68karim

آقای مهندس فکر می‌کنید ما چه زمانی دیگر کنکور را نخواهیم داشت؟


ما کنکور را همیشه خواهیم داشت؛ چون در قانون پیش‌بینی شده که قبولی با سوابق تحصیلی باید افزایش پیدا کند به نحوی که ٨٥‌درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه‌ها بدون کنکور برگزار شود. البته الان در برخی از دانشگاه‌ها مثل آزاد، پیام نور و غیردولتی همین‌طور است اما چیزی که ما درخواست داریم، ظرفیت دانشگاه‌های دولتی روزانه است. به نظر ما با توجه به آماری که سازمان سنجش اعلام می‌کند و صندلی‌های خالی که اعلام می‌شود و عدد ٥٠٠ تا ٩٠٠‌هزار را در برمی‌گیرد، می‌توان این کار را انجام داد.


  بالاخره تعداد این صندلی‌های خالی ٥٠٠هزارتاست یا ٩٠٠ هزار؟


هر دو رقم از سوی مسئولان وزارت علوم اعلام می‌شود. به نظر می‌آید که جای آن هست که در دانشگاه‌های دولتی و در رشته‌هایی که متقاضیان آنها کمتر از ظرفیت است، اجازه دهیم که گزینش با سوابق تحصیلی برگزار شود.


  پس باید این‌طور نتیجه‌گیری کنیم که هیچ‌گاه شاهد حذف کنکور برای رشته‌های با متقاضی بالا و در دانشگاه‌های دولتی نخواهیم  بود.


همینطور است. کنکور برای رشته‌هایی که رقابت بر سر آنها سنگین است، حذف نمی‌شود. در قانون حذف کنکور سه روش پیش‌بینی شده؛ روش اول صرفا براساس سوابق تحصیلی است. روش دوم سابقه تحصیلی و دروس کنکور عمومی است، مانند رشته زبان، یعنی جاهایی که تعداد ظرفیت با داوطلبان برابری می‌کند و اختلاف خیلی زیاد نیست، در روش سوم سوابق تحصیلی، کنکور عمومی و کنکور اختصاصی اعمال می‌شود؛ روش سوم برای حدود آن ١٥‌درصد ظرفیتی است که رقابت برای کسب آنها سنگین است که برای همیشه کنکور آنها حذف نخواهد شد

این مصاحبه تو نت هست من یه قسمتشو ورداشتم همیشه کنکور هست

بیایید تا هستیم تو این دنیا قلب هیچکسی را نشکنیم و به همدیگه احترا بزاریم.انسانیت یعنی اول به کسی ضرر نرسونی دوم اگه خوبی هم کنی چه بهتر ولی اولیش لازمه انسانیته.

----------


## ali_12

محتوای کتابها برای کنکور 97 مثل 96 هست؟کتابها تغییر میکنند؟

Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk

----------


## unlucky

> دهمیا امسال امتحان نهایی ندارن پس کنکور 98 ه تاثیر قطعی نخواهد بود..اخرین جلسه ایی ک برگزار شد قرارا شد هروقت س سال نهایی شد و ازمونا الکترونیکی تصحیح شد قطعی کنن اونم ک فعلا بودجه ندارن و اصلا تا 5سال اینده غیرممکنه..پس جوک نگید..تاثیر سال 7 هم قطعا مثببته ب همون دلیلی ک 96 95 مثبت شد...خداروشکر پیش بینی هام همیشه درست بوده همه توانجمن میدونن...


هنوز مشخص نیست سال دهم نهایی میشه یا نه
خرداد مشخص میشه :Yahoo (9):

----------


## unlucky

> محتوای کتابها برای کنکور 97 مثل 96 هست؟کتابها تغییر میکنند؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk


خیر
تغییر نمیکنند
همون منابع 96 هستش

----------


## faeze-kmz

*age hata konkur hazf she 
bazam daneshgahaye khub azmun vorudi migiran*

----------

